# 2015 Q5 Euro Delivery



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

I do not plan on putting details about my trip here, but just help with general ED questions and concerns. I'll be glad to answer any questions in regards to ED in this thread, since others that do not own Q5 might not see the story. I will leave this teaser here, but visit link at the bottom for the whole story. (In case you are wondering, trip was August/September 2014 so information should be relevant)


23 days
10 countries (+1 more without car)
4554km (2830 Miles)
75:54hrs of driving
Top Speed = 205km/h (127mph)
61km/h average (38mph)
10l/100km (23.7mpg)
Close to 1000Euro of Fuel
About $400 of tolls




More to Come.......

For updates visit main thread http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7116522-2015-Q5-European-Delivery


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I've heard of ED (not Erectile Dysfunction :laugh but don't really know much about it? Since this is the first post in this forum I have a few noob questions.

Why do this?

Is there a discount on the car and or trip? Obviously not having to rent a car is a big plus but as an accountant I just don't see how this makes sense logistically/financially unless their is some massive exchange rate difference that would make the car way cheaper in Germany. I'm not trying to put it down in anyway, it sounds like it would be an awesome experience (I would love to do this especially if it was something like and RS Q3 that you can't buy in the states). All I'm wondering is if it's cheaper to do this than to buy a Euro Vacation and a Car separately? Do they literally ship the car back on a boat when your vacation is over? Is it a pain to register since it is not a native US vehicle?


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

JitteryJoe said:


> I've heard of ED (not Erectile Dysfunction :laugh but don't really know much about it? Since this is the first post in this forum I have a few noob questions.
> 
> Why do this?
> 
> Is there a discount on the car and or trip? Obviously not having to rent a car is a big plus but as an accountant I just don't see how this makes sense logistically/financially unless their is some massive exchange rate difference that would make the car way cheaper in Germany. I'm not trying to put it down in anyway, it sounds like it would be an awesome experience (I would love to do this especially if it was something like and RS Q3 that you can't buy in the states). All I'm wondering is if it's cheaper to do this than to buy a Euro Vacation and a Car separately? Do they literally ship the car back on a boat when your vacation is over? Is it a pain to register since it is not a native US vehicle?


You do it for the experience, not for the savings. You will get 5% off MSRP, paid registration and insurance for 2 weeks(can add more if needed), paid 1 night hotel, free factory tour, museum tour. I did it because I planned road trip and car purchase together, so it made sense.

You can only buy US spec car, not Euro speced car. You are paying US prices in dollars, not euro prices, so exchange rate has nothing to do with it. You have to start paying for the car(if loan) or pay off car(if cash) before you leave for the trip. You do not have to get US insurance until car is back in US(dealer tried to convince me otherwise, but they were wrong).

After driving you drop it off at the port and car comes back in up to 13 weeks max(took 5-6weeks for mine). Car is not pain to register, it's like every other car that comes to a dealer lot. It's US spec car.

Step by step and more details are here:
http://www.audiusa.com/inventory/european-delivery

If you decide i can certainly help you out with process, because not many dealers order ED and dont know the proper process either.


----------



## NLGolf1.8T (May 18, 2008)

I wanted to get a 2015 SQ5 this summer with European delivery but it is not offered in Canada.


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

NLGolf1.8T said:


> I wanted to get a 2015 SQ5 this summer with European delivery but it is not offered in Canada.


although i lived in Canada part of my life, i have no clue how ED works in Canada.


----------

